# Glyphosate, Some Other Crop Protection Products In Tight Supply



## sirvictory444 (Mar 13, 2021)

Anything like this likely to affect availability in small quantities for us DIY folks, from sites like domyown.com?
https://www.agweb.com/news/crops/cr...e-other-crop-protection-products-tight-supply


----------

